# which is the best membership to join



## cezar (Nov 8, 2015)

I am a new to the RV/camping world. I have been exploring many membership options, but I'm sure there are scams out there just like anywhere else. I am considering joining Campers Resorts Inc. Supposedly you only pay 10.00/night at any of the thousand trails, coast to coast, RPI's & many other parks in the USA & Canada. Is anyone familiar with this company?


----------

